

What a Nerd Looks For in a Non-Technical Cofounder - dlevine
http://blog.thirdyearmba.com/what-a-nerd-looks-for-in-a-non-technical-cofo

======
neworbit
It helps if you have

a) the right business connections in the space you want (as opposed to a wild
hair "I'm going to reinvent this industry because it looks broken from
outside")

b) Funding enough to see it through

c) some track record of delivery

d) The ability to articulate not just what you want built but how it'll work
and WHY

